

Why aren't we serving rss feeds as json? - redspark

Just curious why we are still serving them as xml and not json???  Then they would basically become a REST interface, right?
======
xauronx
I was wondering the same thing. I think it would make sense. Here are a couple
of interesting pages I found:

<http://rssjs.org/>
[http://scripting.com/stories/2012/09/10/rssInJsonForReal.htm...](http://scripting.com/stories/2012/09/10/rssInJsonForReal.html)

------
ZenzerNet
The nerd in me likes this idea. But I can't see the practical use.
Nevertheless, seeing the DEATH of the RSS INDUSTRY following the killing of
Google Reader, a new format wouldn't feel out of place. Fresh new start and
everything... :)

------
claudius
a) What benefit would you expect from JSON over XML justifying a new standard?

b) REST does not imply JSON.

c) Question marks are not pack animals.

------
splawn
I think its the same reason html isn't json. json wasn't as widely used when
the spec was created.

